# Gulf Shores Wine Dinner



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

On Tuesday October 22nd @7pm City Grill will be hosting a Wine Dinner featuring Halter Ranch Wines. Limited seating available, so please call for Reservations 251.500.1432 Below is our Featured Menu:


FIRST COURSE
LOBSTER NEWBERG
PAIRED WITH HALTER RANCH CHARDONNAY...

SECOND COURSE
LYONNAISE DUCK SALAD
BABY ARUGULA, LYONNAISE POTATOES, DUCK BREAST, LARDONS & POACHED EGG WITH MUSTARD VINAIGRETTE
PAIRED WITH HALTER RANCH COTES DE PASO

THIRD COURSE
LAMB CHOPS
WITH A CHIPOTLE CRANBERRY SAUCE, GARLIC MASHED POTATOES & SAUTÉED CHAYOTE SQUASH
PAIRED WITH HALTER RANCH CABERNET SAUVIGNON

FOURTH COURSE
PUMPKIN CHEESE CAKE
PAIRED WITH HALTER RANCH ROSE′
:thumbup:
$40 PER PERSON
LIMITED SEATING RESERVATIONS REQUIRED
251.500.1432


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, Jim you are killing me !!!!! We live in P.cola but would GLADLY make that drive for that kind of night, for that kind of price, except for the fact who had the idea to put it on a Tue. night ?????????? I would think your turn out would double or triple on a Fri. or Sat. No can do when you get up at 3:30 am to go to work. :thumbdown:


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

man, what a great menu and price. Sorry we live so far away, weekend could work but not weeknight. Good luck, should be awesome!


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Needed a way to fill a slow night,but I'll let my son know he can stretch his market.Thanks for the good wishes.


----------

